
Techniques to regain control of your Legacy codebase - mooreds
https://understandlegacycode.com/blog/7-techniques-to-regain-control-of-legacy/
======
2rsf
You got it wrong in Approval Testing, even 100% coverage verified by mutations
is not enough- going through every line and every branch doesn't test edge
cases, side effects or business logic.

It is a nice quick method to get started but it is far from being a safety
net.

